# Kayak fishing the lights in Tiki



## kcross (Aug 14, 2005)

I have been fishing the green lights in Tiki this summer and doing alright. Its a great way to get away from the crowds and catch some fish. I always end up catching enough keepers to keep fillets in the fridge. Here are some observations I have made. First, double shad rigs work the best for me. I have tried topwaters, mirrolures, and live bait but I catch more fish with the double shad rigs. Second, you catch a lot of fish, of course, a majority of them are throwbacks. Third, if you come to a light and there are redfish in them you get one chance because they will scatter in the green lights when you hook up. Last, everybody I have met have been really nice. I always try to say hello to owners out there and if they are fishing their lights then I give a wide birth and go to the next set of lights.
Here are some questions because I have only fished the Jones Lake side because of wind issues. It always seems to be blowing hard from the south when I go. Is the bay side of Tiki better than the Jones Lake side? Is the fall better than the summer? And where are some other places to try from a kayak other than Tiki?


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Sounds like you've got it worked out right!


----------



## redslayer (May 27, 2008)

i used to have a house on a canal on the bay side and was slayin trout in the lights on that side, and i just recently moved to a house over off of Jones lake and still catchin plenty fish, so i guess it kind of depends on the nights.. good luck.. ill b doing the same thing, hittin up the lights!!! keep on fishin!


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

Ive had a house in Tiki on the bay side for about 7 years now i think...my best luck always happens in the summer when the algae or whatever that stuff is that grows off the bottom of the canal subsides w the water heating up...i have been really nailing them all summer from the boat yak and by foot jus around my place and on some of the interior canals...it sees that the world series is usually the cutoff for action in the tiki canals because most r relatively shallow w a few exceptions. Havent ever tried the jones side though...ive got a few lights that always produce given the situation so i normally jus stay w the ol bread and butter method..


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Whats the double shad rigs? Like spec rigs?


----------



## kcross (Aug 14, 2005)

They are like spec rigs but have shad bodies. They are made by Texas Tackle Factory. The glo bodies are the best. The problem that I run into is that the bodies last only 3 or 4 fish so you have to have a supply of replacements with you. You can order them online from TTF. Now I have been to Academy and Bass Pro and they do not carry the replacements however Marburgers does carry Mr. Twister shad bodies that work great. I am sure any type of glo shad you can find will work with the jigs. I use the 1/8 and 1/4 ounce lures. Never tried spec rigs but I am sure they will work just use small ones because the specs are usually feeding on shad or small glass minnows.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

kcross said:


> double shad rigs work the best for me.


Absolutely agree. Buy a set or two and a bag of replacement tails to go with it.


----------



## kp_fisherman (Mar 11, 2007)

gander mtn has both the TTF shrimp and shad replacements


----------



## XtremeAngler (Jun 17, 2007)

Try a white Yozuri 3D Minnow. They have by far outfished everything else I've tried in the lights. Vary the retrieve and twitching until you find what they want. Its about a $10 lure but its worth the money. This is one you definitely don't want to hang on someone's dock


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Gander mountain carries the replacement shad from TTF.
Tight Lines & Singing Drags
1fisher77316
Michael


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

i myself have been killing it out on tiki island this summer. i use live shrimp, the shad bodies on jig heads and have had great luck with the yozuri white 3d minnow. i actually have 2 of those in my box. i lost a big red the other night when he ran up under a pier but other then that one, really haven't seen many reds. you know i was wondering what other fish comes through those canals. when it gets cold do flounder come through there? a buddy of mine says like 5 neighbors were trying to catch a whopping 6 foot gar the other day in the canal. they were throwing everything trying to get it to hit. they even threw a 15 inch trout to see if it would hit , but no success. let me know if you catch anything elssse in there.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

http://shop.ebay.com/items/_W0QQ_nkwZYoQ2dQ5AuriQ203DQ20MinnowQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZR40QQ_mdoZ

http://www.texastacklefactory.com/product.asp?ProductID=14677

for nite fishing stay where you are -go to surf during the day and wade /during the day go to confederate area south shore line gps n 29 15 w 94 54 5 miles away from tiki area - during summer target deep cold water when tide is moving. confederate is 3 to 4 ft deep best when it cools


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Tiki Canals*

I have caught Gar up to 85lbs in the canal, Redfish up to 38in and about 10 years ago I caught a Tarpon that was almost 3ft in a cast net off the dock. We have had some Sharks the last couple of years and I have seen some small Triple Tail from time to time over the years. There are plenty of Flounder in the canals and before all the houses you could walk the bulkheads and catch'em.
Winter fishing is not very good in the canals, most of the fish will move out with the bait in the Fall. There will be more Reds than anything in the Winter. Gater


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

I've caught most of my fish in the canal off westerly/windsor using either live shrimp or various bass assassin lures. The glow white with red paddle tail is my go to lure but sometimes, especially in winter, the clear with silver imbedded glitter and mister twister tail will destroy them. I catch most of my better fish in the dark areas 20 feet plus from the lights.

As for flounder, I have fished hard during peak months for flounder with everything, mullet, croakers, live shrimp, assorted plastics and have yet to rise a single flounder. I know they are there but they just won't bite.


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

XtremeAngler said:


> Try a white Yozuri 3D Minnow. They have by far outfished everything else I've tried in the lights. Vary the retrieve and twitching until you find what they want. Its about a $10 lure but its worth the money. This is one you definitely don't want to hang on someone's dock


What he said! I fished the canal lights in Jamaica Beach atleast 20 nights this summer and have tested every lure in the box. The 3D minnow is by far the best lure. Sometimes they wont even look at a little jig or a small mirodine but inhale the yozuri. Also it seems that I catch bigger fish on this lure than any other one.


----------



## Jameyk (Dec 26, 2005)

I'll have to try that yozuri. I've tryed a ton of different lures in those lights and 90 % of the time I end up going back to my trusty 1/4oz Johnson sprite. Btw Alligator gar fishing is some of the most fun and challenging fishing you can do. They are super difficult to target, and most hook ups are brief but man what a show. Imean tail walks and jumps and screamin runs. 

Heres one I caught in the canals last summer. bout 130lbs


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

boashna said:


> http://shop.ebay.com/items/_W0QQ_nkwZYoQ2dQ5AuriQ203DQ20MinnowQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZR40QQ_mdoZ
> 
> http://www.texastacklefactory.com/product.asp?ProductID=14677
> 
> for nite fishing stay where you are -go to surf during the day and wade /during the day go to confederate area south shore line gps n 29 15 w 94 54 5 miles away from tiki area - during summer target deep cold water when tide is moving. confederate is 3 to 4 ft deep best when it cools


 good info thanks


----------



## paver (Mar 5, 2006)

Another good area for catching decent Speckled Trout, Sand Trout and Redfish is the flood light located near the Galveston Causeway RR Draw Bridge. Key ingredence for catching fish is clear water, moving tide, still wind. Good luck.


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

Man thats a big ol' gar! I hit one with my kayak in the canal and it gave me a bath. Scared the He!! out of me!


----------



## huntvizsla (Dec 31, 2006)

As for other spots, every bayside subdivision has lights the trick is having a place to launch. Of course you dont need much of launch with a yak. Another spot is the glaveston channel, there's not as many green lights but there are alot of other lights on the water. You do have to deal with wake from passing boats though. The real question is when are you gonna try fly fishing the lights?


----------



## thatdoggJake (Dec 31, 2007)

abh316 said:


> i myself have been killing it out on tiki island this summer. i use live shrimp, the shad bodies on jig heads and have had great luck with the yozuri white 3d minnow. i actually have 2 of those in my box. i lost a big red the other night when he ran up under a pier but other then that one, really haven't seen many reds. you know i was wondering what other fish comes through those canals. when it gets cold do flounder come through there? a buddy of mine says like 5 neighbors were trying to catch a whopping 6 foot gar the other day in the canal. they were throwing everything trying to get it to hit. they even threw a 15 inch trout to see if it would hit , but no success. let me know if you catch anything elssse in there.


15" trout.... bait.... Game Warden trouble.....


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I throw spec rigs all night long in the lights as well... I mainly fish the lights around Pirates and Laffites.


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

thatdoggJake said:


> 15" trout.... bait.... Game Warden trouble.....


i heard some peeps tried it, not me


----------

